# New swollen non painful cervical lymph node



## mommythyroid (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi there, I was diagnosed by core biopsy with Hashimoto's and originally had 2 nodules in the left lobe (measuring about 2 and 3 cm). My doctor is having me get labs done and thyroid ultrasound every 3 months. My 2 nodules have grown about 1/2cm each since my last test in June, I have 3 NEW nodules (1 in my left lobe and 2 in my right lobe), and I have an abnormal lymph node measuring about 2 cm (According to ultrasound report) on the left side of my anterior portion of my neck. The doctor sent me to get an ultrasound of my lymph node because it has been there for about 3 months, is not tender or sore, is hard and not moveable. Also, the lymph node has gotten bigger but has not shrunk. My labs were considered "normal" according to LabCorp ranges. T4 is 1.14 (0.82-1.77), TSH 1.350 (0.450-4.500),Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.6 (2.0-4.4).

*My question is, I know that Hashimoto's is an inflammatory disorder but could that be the cause of the swollen lymph node? Has anyone else had experience with this before? My Endo is very concerned since my biggest nodule (3cm) is showing sonolucency within the nodule and because of this new lymph node. She has referred me to a general surgeon who specializes in thyroid surgeries. She (the Endo) recommends having the left lobe removed but I'm thinking the whole thyroid because I am also having compression symptoms. *

*Thank you in advance for reading this!*


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's possible there is inflammation in the node because of the hashi's but you don't sound like you have a healthy thyroid. That raises a lot of red flags.

Did they say anything else about the node? Are the edges smooth/round or is there evidence of pitting or clacifications?

I think you would be very smart to remove your entire thyroid and the lymph nodes most proximate to your thyroid.


----------



## mommythyroid (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you for your quick reply!! The report only describes the size of the lymph node and doesn't go into details. I am bringing the CD to my first appointment with my general surgeon(which he requested) so I can get more details. It just gets so frustrating to not know but my appointment is at the end of this month so I'll have more answer then.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Push for the total removal. It will make stabilizing on thyroid hormone replacement much easier.


----------

